# Hit Camera score..



## iLLest77 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a thing for old spy cameras and older cameras in general, and just started collecting them over the last year. 
I had seen these before, and got this one with its case for $10 bucks online, and it just showed up today. The case has seen better days, but the camera is in great shape.  



Hit Spy Camera by D. McConnell, on Flickr


----------

